#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Trennung vom Partner+Familie wegen Depressionen >

## Leonidas74

Hi liebe Gemeinschaft!
Ich hoffe es kann mir hier bei Euch jemand helfen oder zumindest ein bisschen die Richtung zeigen. 
Ich lebe seit 17 Jahren in einer Beziehung. Wir hatten gute und schlechte Zeiten, waren auch mal ein Jahr getrennt.
Im Jänner 2009 hat meine Frau ein Baby verloren (4 Woche) dann im Ende September wieder (auch 4. Woche). Nach dem ersten Verlust war meine Frau sehr traurig jedoch mehr nach Innen als nach Außen. Sie hat sich sehr von mir distanziert. Hat sich nicht geliebt gefühlt etc. Sie hatte dann eine kurze Affaire (im Mai). Im Sommer sind wir wieder zusammengekommen. Dann hat leider die 2.Schwangerschaft wieder nicht geklappt.
Diesmal hab ich mich sehr um sie gekümmert. Sie wurde depressiv, aber ich konnte sie überzeugen eine Psychotherapie zu beginnen und auch zum Neurologen wegen Antidepressiva zu gehen.
Sie hat mir schon im Sept. erklärt dass sie keine Gefühle mehr für mich hat, aber ich habe nicht aufgegeben. Wir leben seit 2 Monaten getrennt, treffen uns aber und telefonieren auch miteinander.
Derzeit kann sie auch zu ihren Eltern, keine Nähe und Wärme empfinden.
Sie kann sich nicht im Spiegel anschaun und sie trifft sich nur sehr ungern mit Freundinnen.
Die Psychotherapeutin meint dass Sie jetzt sehr viel Zeit für sich selbst braucht um zu sich zu finden.
Sie sagt mir jedes mal dass es ihr leid tut dass sie nichts für mich empfinden kann und dass ich sie gehn lassen soll wenn ich sie liebe.
Ich glaube aber dass ich sie im Stich lasse wenn ich jetzt einfach gehe.
Sie will dass wir gute Freunde sind, aber sie will sich nicht scheiden lassen, kann aber nicht sagen warum sie meint evtl. weil das so endgültig wäre. 
Ich bin selbst seit 2 Jahren beim Psychotherapeuten weil ich mich selbst kennenlernen und verändern wollte und auch verändere.
Ich leide aber sehr unter der momentanen Situation. 
Meint Ihr dass es noch Hoffnung gibt für uns beide? 
Ich freue mich über jede Eurer Antworten.
LG
Leonidas

----------


## dreamchaser

Ob es Hoffnung gibt, das kann wohl keiner beantworten, das kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Aber es scheint, als ob du sehr um sie kämpfst - vielleicht fühlt sie sich dadurch auch etwas bedrängt. Sie scheint auch an dir zu hängen, da sie keine Scheidung will - aber vielleicht hilft eine vorübergehende Trennung. Ihr habt ja im Moment trotz Trennung noch relativ viel Kontakt - von wem geht dieser aus? Bist du es, der anruft, oder meldet sie sich? Wenn du der aktive Part bist und sie sich zurückzieht, dann lass ihr einfach etwas Zeit. Es wäre z.B. eine schöne Geste, wenn du alles, was in dir vorgeht und wie du es dir vorstellst, dass es weitergehst, in einem Brief an sie schreibst - mit dem Angebot, dass auch dir an einer Freundschaft (oder mehr) liegt und sie sich melden soll, wenn sie dazu bereit ist. Sie ist ja in Behandlung, das ist im Moment das allerwichtigste.
Wenn sich dann wieder eine "Beziehung" zwischen euch aufbaut, dann wäre eine weitere Möglichkeit eine Paartherapie.

----------


## Leonidas74

Der Kontakt geht meist von ihr aus weil ich sie nicht drängen will.
Sie meint aber dass ich auf Ihre Anrufe warte und unglücklich bin wenn ein längerer Zeitraum dazwischen liegt.
Zu Weihnachten war es ziemlich schlimm, ich konnte meine Tränen nicht zurückhalten.
Sie hat auch geweint.
Die Beziehung zu ihren Eltern war bisher wie die eines Volksschulkindes, die totale Überwachung sowohl finanziell alsauch was ihr tägliches Alltagsleben und Urlaub etc. betroffen hat. D.h. sie macht mit 36 Jahren jetzt mal die Pubertät durch. Das stößt natürlich bei den verwöhnten Eltern auf absolutes Unverständnis. Zum ersten mal gibts richtig Streit und schlechte Dauerstimmung.
Ich möchte ihr gerne Zeit geben, sehe es aber so dass die Sache mit Ihren Eltern sie sehr in Anspruch nimmt. Für mich bleibt da glaub ich derzeit nicht soviel Zeit zum Nachdenken o.ä.
In 3 Wochen werde ich in eine neue Wohnung ziehen. Alleine. Das ist das erste mal.
Ich bin gleich von meinen Eltern mit meiner Frau zusammengezogen.
Irgendwie freue ich mich schon drauf mal so ein richtiges Singledasein zu führen, andererseits fürchte ich mich sehr vor dem totalen Alleinsein.  :Sad:

----------

